# Swift myth or fact!!



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have been watching both this and other forums about the various problems motorhome owners are having with their new Swift Group 'vans and the difficulties some are having in getting repairs or satisfactory solutions.
The onus is of course with the supplying dealers but that is bring its own set of problems.
It seems to me that we all should try and work together and see if there are similarities and common faults with either the Swift 'vans or the way certain dealers are handling this situation and then try collectively to resolve these matters.

The information coming to the forums is so fragmented that it is difficult to see if the problems are recurring problems or just failure of dealers to check 'vans before delivery. Is it just a few unlucky members or is this a growing problem of shoddy workmanship. We all pay a lot of money for our cherished 'vans and they are getting more expensive each year and it is reasonable to expect the motorhomes to be fit for purpose on delivery.

If you have or had a Swift Group motorhome and have had problems then please PM me with your e-mail address and I will forward a questionnaire for you to fill up. If you have had problems sorted out or are happy with your new purchases then still contact me.
I do not work for any motorhome manufacturer or dealership and will of course keep all information supplied strictly confidential. I will collate all the information and then come back to members and ask how they want to continue.
Together we can succeed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

stephenel said:


> If you have or had a Swift Group motorhome and have had problems then please PM me with your e-mail address and I will forward a questionnaire for you to fill up. If you have had problems sorted out or are happy with your new purchases then still contact me.
> .


Thank you for your offer to become involved stephenel and welcome to the forum.

Could we ask first what is your interest in the Swift problems some of us are having ? Not that I'm implying anything but one can never be too careful where you send your e-mail address. If you are not subscribed by the way then we can't send you PMs anyway.

G


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> stephenel said:
> 
> 
> > If you have or had a Swift Group motorhome and have had problems then please PM me with your e-mail address and I will forward a questionnaire for you to fill up. If you have had problems sorted out or are happy with your new purchases then still contact me.
> ...


Are you connected with Trading Standards, TV, Radio, Press, solicitors, or any other trade or professional organisation?

No offense intended.


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

G

I have been caravaning and motorhomeing since the 80's and have purchased vehicles from various dealers including Marquis, BromleyMotorHomes and Brownhills with mixed results. Previously I have owned Elddis, Autotrail, EMC, Autocruise and Ace motorhomes and have traveled both here and abroad with these MH.
I used to be a member of this forum in the days before the crash and members financial contributions.

I do now subscribe to the forum as well as being a member of other MH forums.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

G[/quote]

Are you connected with Trading Standards, TV, Radio, Press, solicitors, or any other trade or professional organisation?

No offense intended.[/quote]

Sorry, no, just a poor punter like the rest of the membership. Actually I am a stamp dealer, but do not expect that to impress anyone.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back, phylymann!

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

An interesting post, but might be better left in the public eye - a bit like one we had recently about campsites.

Example

Do you have a motorhome or caravan

The respondant copies the question and adds in the answer.

Russell


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ah! I have been found out


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Ah yes maybe we should rename Dave D.I. Burliegh of the MHF constabulary!

Russell


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

Russell,

Reason for not doing this on this forum is because there are other forums and I wanted to get as much information collated as possible.

It is still a small percentage that read the forum and I would like to get the word out and about to all Swift motorhome owners and the owners club as well as other related forums.

Re name change...as I wanted to use a different e-mail address I could not use the old user name as the system would not accept the use of this name twice!!

hey if no one is interested then it does not matter and it will save me an awful lot of work.

No offense taken.


----------



## Trance (Mar 2, 2007)

You say the information coming to light is fragmented, i disagree, the same problems are popping up with each and every complaint here. All very similiar problems just different vans, to me that indicates some serious questions about production standards and overall quality of the finished article.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I agree with you Trance. There's incontrovertible evidence that something has gone horribly wrong with product quality and although I'm not one of those affected, I really feel for those who are. It seems to be the same sort of things over and over again - partly a case of dodgy design more often one of downright sloppy assembly.

I'm mightily impressed by the way Swift's chairman, Peter Smith, is holding up his hands, grasping the nettle (so to speak), and promising to do something about all this. 

I guess he's in the best of all positions to do this, and suggest we give him the chance to get on with it for the sake of his business, for everyone who works for Swift - and for those of us who have Swift-group products and just want to see everything back on track.

They can and have made great products in the past, our's is thoughtfully designed and well built from decent materials. Let's hope they can rediscover whatever it is that's got lost right now.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

A couple of interesting links I came across whilst I was snooping around 8)

:: THIS :: is the vacancy for a "Graduate Quality Engineer" - closing date Aug 6 2007. So maybe they've recognised they need to do something :?

and

:: THIS :: is a tale of woe, which probably is another reason for the first link :roll:

Still an' all, Russell (Rapide) is buying another one. Is he mad??? Time will tell. I'm looking forward to his reports of the 669, good or bad.

Gerald

_Edit: P.S. There's some fascinating pictures :: HERE ::_


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

A desgree? Yes, I have one in rescuing sad dogs who need a new home!

Communication skills - what more can I say!

Oh, past it's closing date.

Russell


----------



## Trance (Mar 2, 2007)

Pictures are a laugh!!. I see the trade mark size screws swift have been fitting again!! What must they be thinking when they put small screws into fixtures?. They are obviously not engineers/technicians, and if they are they need to go back to school !! What a shambles.


----------

